# Large Sweaty Man



## Downhillin (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello all-

I'm 6'2", 240# without gear on, and once I get my gear, which consists of a camelback pack with typical stuff; tube, pump, tools, long sleeved shirt, and water bladder. My ride is a medium geared monkey with a sus. fork, so it's a fair sized bike, and not the lightest on the market. I know I could load things onto the frame and get gear off my back, but i'm also curious if anyone has any luck with a different backpack that will promote flow across your back so you're not just an overall sweaty mess after a 1.5 -2 hr ride?

On top of that, even after I'm done with the ride, showered up, and trying to relax I keep right on sweating. :madmax: I'm not sure if there is something medically wrong with me, or if my body doesn't cool down properly in the shower or what the deal is. My question is, how do you bigger guys cool down sufficiently so you're not a big sweaty mess after rides? 

Cheers!


----------



## TronCarter (Jul 22, 2007)

Some people just sweat more than others. I had three friends help me re-shingle my roof this spring and found that one of them sweats about as much as me, one was sweating before he even got on the ladder (and he is in pretty good shape compared to me) and the third guy is some sort of freak. The three of us kept looking at him and would say "WHY AREN'T YOU SWEATING???"


----------



## misterE (Jun 21, 2007)

I sweat like the cartoons, water shooting out from all directions. It's obnoxious, and at times embarassing, and very hard to stop as it seems to perpetuate itself. Thankfully, I stay fairly cool riding as moving air seems to be more important to my body than the temperature of said air. I wear cheap starter brand sleeveless basketball shirts and they seem to do a really good job of keeping the sweat moving off of my body. Sweating after usually means (to me) that the shower was too hot. I do barely warm showers now after rides and am much more comfortable. 6'5, 290lbs here. Sweating has been the one reason I haven't purchased a Camelback yet. I'll get one soon, but I know it's going to mean a hot/sweaty back while I ride.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Get a Wingnut Hyper. Not as heavy or as hot as most and carries the weight low on you back. Makes what you carry feel lighter.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I sweat crazy amounts, so much that I have to drink radically more than most people I ride with just to stay hydrated. When I ride with new people, I often get suprised commentary on the volume of my perspiration...you are not alone. I bring a hanky, and have learned to change my clothes very quickly in a variety of unusual places after a ride.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

If I only need 70oz or less, I can use the Camelbak Rocket. It has pads that make the it standoff a tad so you get some ventilation across the back.

*"On top of that, even after I'm done with the ride, showered up, and trying to relax I keep right on sweating. I'm not sure if there is something medically wrong with me, or if my body doesn't cool down properly in the shower or what the deal is. My question is, how do you bigger guys cool down sufficiently so you're not a big sweaty mess after rides? "*

Yea...... that can be an issue on hot days, but as my fitness gets better, I cool down quicker. Wait a while until you cool down before you get into the shower. If you can't wait, then make the water on the cool side and keep lots of it going over your head. Lots of heat is generated and escapes there. It'll be a bit uncomfortable at first, but it starts to feel good pretty soon and it will help you cool down.


----------



## Qfactor03 (Dec 8, 2005)

*and the sweat just won't stop...*



Downhillin said:


> Hello all-
> 
> I'm 6'2", 240# without gear on, and once I get my gear, which consists of a camelback pack with typical stuff; tube, pump, tools, long sleeved shirt, and water bladder. My ride is a medium geared monkey with a sus. fork, so it's a fair sized bike, and not the lightest on the market. I know I could load things onto the frame and get gear off my back, but i'm also curious if anyone has any luck with a different backpack that will promote flow across your back so you're not just an overall sweaty mess after a 1.5 -2 hr ride?
> 
> ...


Same situation for me. I ride in FL (high humidity and temps during the summer). I am in very good condition on the bike at 6-4, 265 lbs and usually slaughter the younger, lighter members of our usual riding crew  . I sweat profusely when on the bike, off the bike when back at the trail head and continue to bead sweat all the way home in the comfort of my truck's ac. After showering at home and sitting in the comfort of my 75 degree home, I am still sweating. I don't feel bad at all and I just assume that some people just have a different body makeup and chemistry and it takes longer to get their core temp back to normal.


----------



## Sullycanpara (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, face it, you are a sweaty beast....welcome to the club. Frequently after a ride my shirt is wet from sweat (although because I wear a light under armour shirt, it isn't wet, which is nice). Same problem as well, get in the shower, and if I don't make it cold enough, I'm still sweating when I get out. it's a normal physiological response, your body still isn't cool enough so it has to keep sweating to do so.

As others have said, try a colder shower. It's hard to get into a really cold shower, so try lowering the temp as you are in there. Our shower has only one dial, and a normal shower has the handle at about 12-1 o'clock....and by the time I'm done I'm at about three or four o'clock, which is too cold while first getting in, but AMAZING once I get out 

Also, check your gear you're wearing while riding. Firstly, if you're wearing cotton at all, big mistake, loose it ASAP. Go with a technical fabric, and I find that I feel cooler in the cotton-like stuff, rather than the polyester-feeling shiny stuff that is out there. If your modesty can take it, you will feel cooler, and cool down faster in lycra shorts, rather than double shorts.

As far as packs go, I have a Camelbak M.U.L.E. and it has some sort of airflow chanel in the back...I can't feel it work, but hey, it's great ad-hype. Maybe at roadie speeds it works, or with a tighter-fitting jersey. Ergon has a line of packs out now which are supposed to be a revolutionary suspension system in them, you could possibly look into one of those, price is a bit more than a Camelbak, but might help.

Good luck, make sure you drink lots and keep hydrated. 3 liter Camelback and two bottles on the bike is a usual for me during longer rides 

Tim


----------



## Downhillin (Jan 6, 2005)

Actually yeah, I was thinking about it last night after a little easier ride and I did try a cooler shower than what i usually do. It felt all right, and I may try it again after my next ride.

I live in MN so there's _always_ humidity in the air... but I do wear a technical jersey instead of cotton, I'm at least that bright, but the problem with that is, with my camelbak my back and then corresponding pocket thinggy is nothing short of soaked when I'm done. I have gone to a bandanna under my helmet (which is a little older, but can't afford a pricey, light, full of vents model) and another in my pocket just in case I need it out on the trail. That thing is also soaked obviously, and I think i'd get distracted by the 'lycra only' feeling without my shorts. I love my Oakley Ballistic shorts and have vents to keep my @ss cooler.

Just looking at the Wingnut pack, that might be the answer. My wife did suggest that I use my camera bag (hip pack) for my rides to see how that works... damnit... she might be right again... rft:

It makes me feel good to know that I'm not alone in this one, thanks for all the advice and ideas. Most days I feel like crap because I'm a clyde cause I bust my butt and can't do much about it, on days like today though, I feel normal. Thanks all.


----------



## Sullycanpara (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh yeah, completely forgot, I just picked up one of those "skull caps" that use moisture wicking fabric (rather than a cotton bandanna) and used it for my first ride yesterday...not a full fledged one (only about an hour or so) and it wasn't wicked hot, so not a true test, but I found that I felt cooler, and there wasn't much (if any) sweat on my face. Really enjoyed it, and like you, I haven't sprung for a brain-sieve helmet yet, I think mine only has about sixteen vents...those 26 vent jobbies look REAL nice 

Tim


----------



## Sullycanpara (Jul 4, 2007)

Just an update, did a longer 2ish hr ride on Friday in a decent amount of heat, and noticed that while wearing the Under Armour skull cap that I picked up, I felt noticably cooler, and sweated a heck of a lot less (on my head). My face was damp (with surface perspiration) but not dripping/flowing with sweat. When I got home and took off the helmet, the skull cap did such a godo job of wicking that the top fabric part was almost completely dry, while the elastic band was just slightly damp.

I know it sounds odd to suggest buying something else to PUT ON when you're hot and sweaty, but it really did work for me. We'll see how it works long-term....

Tim


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

*2nd the skull cap*



Sullycanpara said:


> Just an update, did a longer 2ish hr ride on Friday in a decent amount of heat, and noticed that while wearing the Under Armour skull cap that I picked up, I felt noticably cooler, and sweated a heck of a lot less (on my head). My face was damp (with surface perspiration) but not dripping/flowing with sweat. When I got home and took off the helmet, the skull cap did such a godo job of wicking that the top fabric part was almost completely dry, while the elastic band was just slightly damp.
> 
> I know it sounds odd to suggest buying something else to PUT ON when you're hot and sweaty, but it really did work for me. We'll see how it works long-term....
> 
> Tim


I wasn't about to try one because I thought they looked ridiculous. However (and this is where it gets disturbing) I found one alongside a trail. After a good washing I tried it out. Now, this was the middle of the summer in Connecticut, where it will be 95 degrees and 90% humidity. I'll be damned if the thing didn't work wonders. No more sweat in my eyes and it did feel a little cooler.

Hey, they're like $10, and that's a small price to pay for some added comfort. Or you can be like me and find one on the side of a trail and try it out for free.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I use an Under Armor skull cap too and find it works well for wicking sweat away from dripping into my eyes. I did throw one away on a CT trail after wiping my dog's.... oh nevermind :cornut:


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

jeffj said:


> I use an Under Armor skull cap too and find it works well for wicking sweat away from dripping into my eyes. I did throw one away on a CT trail after wiping my dog's.... oh nevermind :cornut:


was it sort of gray camo? if so that would explain the brown stripe in the middle.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Guyechka said:


> was it sort of gray camo? if so that would explain the brown stripe in the middle.


That's the one! :yikes:


----------



## Thelonius71 (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm fat. I sweat on moderately cool days. I live in GA. It's been near or over 100 degrees for a few weeks now. After my last ride, I sweat so much I was putting my bike back on the rack and a guy rides by and says "I didn't know there was any creeks back here, where did you find it?"

*sigh*


----------



## Downhillin (Jan 6, 2005)

Ouch... sorry man... I feel your pain, it sucks, cause my wife has said the same thing on more than one occasion... after a shower...


----------



## Blister Butt (Jul 20, 2005)

I sweat like a pig and stink like a garbage dump. My solution: A real hot shower slowly lowered to a bitter-cold rinse that I endure for at least five minutes, taking special care to chill the top of the head and the back of the neck. After I dry off, the sweat stops and I'm cool and sweet smelling for the rest of the day. Ahhh.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

Thelonius71 said:


> I'm fat. I sweat on moderately cool days. I live in GA. It's been near or over 100 degrees for a few weeks now. After my last ride, I sweat so much I was putting my bike back on the rack and a guy rides by and says "I didn't know there was any creeks back here, where did you find it?"
> 
> *sigh*


:lol: must have been at blankets. lots of jokers there.

i was sweating pretty good yesterday....then started to get the chills. pulled over and took off the helmet and headband (keeps the sweat out of my eyes/eyeglasses). kinda scared me....but i felt fine. weird.


----------



## Downhillin (Jan 6, 2005)

A couple of years ago I had that happen to me too while I was doing some field work, I'm not sure what the deal was but it was a little scary. Very hot, sweaty, and then all the sudden started to shiver and got chills. I think it's one of the first steps in being WAAAAY overheated. Best solution is to get out of the sun, cool down before continuing on. Cause it's definitely not a good sign...


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi,
I mount a light pannier and put most of my junk on that. My camelback is not in a backpack and just elasticed to my back, it act's as a bit of a heatsink so keeps me cool.
Also bamboo clothing tends to help as it wick sweat really really well.


----------



## molecan (Jun 30, 2007)

Bamboo eh? I'd never heard of bamboo fiber cloth. 
I may give it a shot, I have a lot of funky poly clothing, especially wicking underlayers for skiing. (is mentioning winter-only activities taboo on a bike board?)


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Bamboo seems too cool you heavily so not like most good tops that will keep you warm when cold and cool when hot (my Rab deserves a mention on this) but bamboo just makes you cold.

http://www.bambooclothing.co.uk/store/show_product/mensportLSblack

My rab deserves a mention because I have cycled in summer wearing it and skied in -50 celcius while wearing it, now that is amazing, problem is it fell apart in a few washes wheras the bamboo has mashine washed fine (needs to be stretched when drying)


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

Downhillin said:


> On top of that, even after I'm done with the ride, showered up, and trying to relax I keep right on sweating. :madmax: I'm not sure if there is something medically wrong with me, or if my body doesn't cool down properly in the shower or what the deal is. My question is, how do you bigger guys cool down sufficiently so you're not a big sweaty mess after rides?
> 
> Cheers!


I have the same issue, but have noticed as I drop weight it becomes less of an issue. but yeah, some sweat more than others. . . .

One thing that seems to help (me) is to eliminate alchohol. I sweat less overall when I do not drink.


----------



## POG (May 20, 2004)

Random Drivel said:


> I have the same issue, but have noticed as I drop weight it becomes less of an issue. but yeah, some sweat more than others. . . .
> 
> One thing that seems to help (me) is to eliminate alchohol. I sweat less overall when I do not drink.


Posting unrealistic suggestions is not helpful.


----------



## Sullycanpara (Jul 4, 2007)

Regarding bamboo-based clothing, apparently Zoic's new line is all going to Bamboo for their moisture-management. Interesting to hear, esp. with all the "go green/sustainable" for everything nowadays  If it works as well as has been said, and keeps you too cool, I just might have to try that...as I never seem to have that "I'm too cool" problem... hehe....

Also, a few other notes after using the Under Armour skull cap. I have a huge head, and have noticed that even though it states one size fits all...it doesn't  I had to un-stitch the elastic band at the back and it seems to help the comfort level some...still not great, but it works. One other beneift I forgot to mention tho, is that it seems to help hold my glasses on a bit better, as the elastic grabs the ends of my arms a bit...which is always nice, esp. when heavily sweating.

Tim


----------



## Downhillin (Jan 6, 2005)

POG said:


> Posting unrealistic suggestions is not helpful.


+1


----------



## papkec (Jan 30, 2004)

I too am a member of this "profuse sweating big guy" club...gets really annoying. I have had rides were I cannot drink enough to stay hydrated. I have found no tricks to deal with it; just drink a lot. Other annoying issues: huge puddles under the bike at spinning classes and bubbling paint on my frame from being soaked in sweat over and over. I have had to get in the habit of rinsing my bike after rides even when it is clean to get the sweat off of the frame.


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

I sweat alot also, but you have to think about a couple of things (I weigh 280ish). Burning 1 calorie is the unit it takes to raise 1 gram of water 1 degree C. So think about how many calories you are producing which is releasing alot of heat so of course you should sweat to keep cool. Also certain individuals sweat alot and there is nothing wrong with that as your cooling system is working. As a hard rule, do not take cold showers of any sort to cool down, because that will increase your chances of a heat stroke. I have seen it to many times to count. You say you wear long sleeve shirts, are they cotton or synthetic. I have found some of the best shirts to wear while biking have been the ones you can pick up at walmart for like 10 bucks. My troy lee jersey moves alot of air, but not worth the cost.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm a small/medium sweaty guy (5'8"/150)- 1 hour ride in 50 degree weather and I'm soaked through. My favorite sweaty guy toy is the sweat gutr. Probably the best investment in keeping the sweat out of my eyes I've made so far. I tried the skull caps but they ended up making me sweat even more since the heat would not dissipate as quickly. When I wore one I could press the top of my helmet and a stream of sweat would pour down the straps and off my chin.

Now I'll say that the gutr isn't perfect, I still am getting sweat on the insides of my sunglasses which is VERY ANNOYING. The 2 inches of skin between the gutr and my glasses still produces enough sweat to coat the insides of my glasses after about an hour. Supposedly oakley has developed a liquid which can alleviate this problem- I haven't tried it yet as it is crazy expensive.

Also, anything made from merino I've found to be pretty great. I've got a pair of ibex knickers that I wear everyday on my commute. They usually dry out pretty fast for the next day's ride and they NEVER smell. They have some amazing thermal regulation properties too- I can wear them on a warmish day without issue. I wear them in the rain too- I end up being more comfy with them on in the rain because they breathe and keep me warm. When I wear rain pants I end up being more wet since they seal all the heat in. 
My sweat pump scoffs at gore-tex and the like. worthless in my opinion.


----------



## shade13 (Jun 25, 2006)

*first up sweating IS part of the game*

i am 6'4" 245lb and it does take an hour to cool down Especially here in israel & i dont gear up much 2 bottels on the bike and 2 co cans for flats don't wiegh much.just rest for an hour then shawer 
be proud of you'r sweat:thumbsup: 
look at half dead after 3 hour ride


----------



## Chris Huff (Mar 23, 2007)

Have any of you tried Evaporative Cooling Vests?

I heard about them last summer, but never tried one. Seems like it might be just the ticket.


----------



## Downhillin (Jan 6, 2005)

Crap... Santa didn't bring me my new Wingnut... crap. Guess I'll have to pony up for that one myself.


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

I find that underarmour heat gear works great when I run in southeast Ohio in the summer.

A tech tee and some underarmour shorts that are heat gear keep me nice and cool.

Yes the underarmour beanies look stupid on most people (especially me because having a long upper torso, huge legs and a short inseam, I look like an orangutang on the trails running, but hey I am cool!


----------



## Thermo1 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Add me to the list*

Being a superclyde (perhaps uberclyde?) I break into a sweat about 15 minutes into a ride and stay that way. But I've come to realise that that's how my body works. I don't worry about getting a sweaty back - it's a sign of getting some exercise and who in the world could possibly think that's a bad thing?


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

I fibd that I can sweat less when not riding with a pack. For i.5 to 2 hour rides I would think two large water bottles would be ok and also you can just get your self a saddle pouch to carry all the basics


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

Kind of an old thread, but it looks like it's got a new reply so I'll throw in my two cents. I kind of scanned some of the replies, but didn't notice anyone suggest to the OP that he get kitted out in polyester (or some kind of 'super-polyester' like Coolmax). (OK, just saw that Sully did.) Poly may have a bad rep with the fashion police, but it's an athlete's best friend, because unlike cotton water (sweat) evaporates from it faster than it evaporates from skin- this dries you out and aids cooling because it's the evaporation that transports heat away from your body. 

If you can't stand skin tight technical jerseys then bowling shirts (real bowling shirts, not bowling style shirts) are a good alternative for the big man. They're 100% poly, and have longer tails in the back, just like a cycling jersey, but they fit loose.


----------



## chet3 (Feb 17, 2007)

I have found that the sleeveless technical t-shirts (cheap at sporting goods store) work well. The sleeveless allows the air to get under the arms.

I also replaced my old helmet with a new one 2 yrs ago and it made a huge diff, the new helmets have a lot more cooling.


----------



## Downhillin (Jan 6, 2005)

California L33 said:


> If you can't stand skin tight technical jerseys then bowling shirts (real bowling shirts, not bowling style shirts) are a good alternative for the big man. They're 100% poly, and have longer tails in the back, just like a cycling jersey, but they fit loose.


Hmmmm... bowling shirt, that could be kind of interesting. Although, I've got a mental image of me sweating through the entire thing, I've been known to sweat through a sweatshirt. I thought polyester would be more of a constricting, warmer option.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

Downhillin said:


> Hmmmm... bowling shirt, that could be kind of interesting. Although, I've got a mental image of me sweating through the entire thing, I've been known to sweat through a sweatshirt. I thought polyester would be more of a constricting, warmer option.


Check out any hardcore athletic wear. It's all poly, though sometimes it has a trademark name like Coolmax or the like. I've gotten wet spots on bowling shirts when riding, but hey, I'm riding. On chilly night rides I've come home with sweatshirts soaked through and through, but again- riding- and I've got multiple layers on so I don't get chilled.


----------



## phlat (Feb 9, 2004)

I have the same problems as others here. I picked up a cheap Starter shirt that passes alot of air thru it from the local Wallyworld, and that did wonders. But the camelback just kinda traps the heat in. Even when i fill it with ice, top it off with water, it still does very little. So I started putting a large flexi-ice pack in it between my back and the bladder. Did quite a bit to keep the water cool, and helped a bit on the back. And at the end of my 2-3 hour rides, its still cooler than the sun beating down on me so its something nice to sit on the forhead to cool off.


----------

